# ((( My pigeons Drink too much water )))



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

I Have more than 600 pigeons.... In our Area Temperature is more than 120F - + 50C in summer. I found many of my pigeons drink too much water.. *they die after few days*...Especially Pouters and croppers..please any one can tell me what I can do to prevent them against this issue... and What are the best medications if available???


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

I am not sure how much is too much heat for pigeons, yet if it is because of the heat then you will have to get coolers, water coolers or a standard air conditioner. Provide enough water to have regular bath.

If you have fellow fanciers and their breeds are not affected, then it may not be the heat.

You can run a test on their poops to confirm absence of bacterial infections. Too much water in take can be also due to cocci or e-coli.


----------



## markp1969 (Nov 23, 2010)

Excessive water drinking can be Paramyxovirus or Coccidiosis. I would get those birds dropppings tested.


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

One more possibility is Aspergillosis. Check the condition of your feed and make sure it isn't moldy.
Kurps

added correct spelling


----------



## Dove Lady (Apr 15, 2011)

add more bathing days, a few fans, mine have doubled their water and I'm just in Toronto.. you must have some major heat! 600 birds not flying makes it alot hotter where they are housed, than you think.

Check for all of the above suggestions esp: Coccidiosis,Aspergillosis, and Canker... blocked throuts cause discomfort and birds do starve quickly... I add vitamin and mineral mix to the water in times of stress to help birds get their needed vitamins without eating much.


----------

